# DIY stabilizers?



## CGray97 (Mar 24, 2019)

Who has made some? Pics? I’m thinking about trying to make one for my bow but not sure where to start.


----------



## Airbornebear (Feb 2, 2019)

I made one for my bow. I used carbon tube that I already had from another project. The tube came from China and was purchased on eBay. It is inexpensive. I have a metal lathe, so I turned my own plugs for each end. I used aluminum on the weight end and Delrin on the end connected to the bow. To dampen any vibration, I cut a couple of groves into the plugs and then used rubber orings between the plug and the carbon.

It seems to work pretty well. I had a factory made stabilizer that was made from some larger carbon tube and I just could not get the weight down as low as I wanted it, so I made my own. I was mainly needing a stabilizer that was about 9" shorter, so that was what I accomplished with this build. 

I'll have to take some pics of it to post later, but it turned out pretty decent. If you want to make one, go for it!


----------



## Hippiedevil (Mar 17, 2016)

These are a few I made out of some old busted arrows. Goes from about 24 inches down to 15 inches. Used spacers for weights. They work amazingly and it was a great way to reuse broken arrows









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Hippiedevil said:


> These are a few I made out of some old busted arrows. Goes from about 24 inches down to 15 inches. Used spacers for weights. They work amazingly and it was a great way to reuse broken arrows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use for endcaps?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippiedevil (Mar 17, 2016)

It was either half inch or three quarter inch copper caps. Can't recall now

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Hippiedevil said:


> It was either half inch or three quarter inch copper caps. Can't recall now
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I've heard that used before. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

mgwelder said:


> I've heard that used before. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


3/4" caps are what I used as well. I've made 8 - 10 all similar to these using 1/2" pvc and rubber conduit over top.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Burns92 (Apr 11, 2019)

yea that comment was worth it dude, OP post some pics if you figure something out. I'm interested!


----------



## RLWilkins (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice Good job on build..


----------



## dirtylostsheep (Jul 1, 2018)

Really good build, keep up the good work


----------



## WECoyote (Apr 17, 2019)

Made this one out of an old R/C helicopter tail boom. machined some aluminum ends for it and a quick disconnect, fender washers for weights.


----------



## moonshinespaz1 (Mar 29, 2019)

mgwelder said:


> I've heard that used before. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I did one out of old standard diameter arrows. A 3/4" cap would fit 7 arrows snugly inside the cap. 1 in the middle with 6 surrounding it. I built one like that. Left the insert in the middle arrow to use for mounting the weights. Ill post pic here shortly. 1/2" cap looked too small to use.


WECoyote said:


> Made this one out of an old R/C helicopter tail boom. machined some aluminum ends for it and a quick disconnect, fender washers for weights.
> View attachment 6821851
> View attachment 6821855


That looks dope. Great job.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonshinespaz1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Here is a few that i made.


One made out of old arrows. 11.5" long.

The other 2 are copper tubing. Just need to figure out the weights. 1 is about 9" the other is 23". 

I got another one made with schedule80 pvc but its almost too heavy to use.









Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Have a metal lathe so did same as others made the ends and got a length of carbon fiber tube - easy long rod. I made the ends out of 303 stainless, machined the weights as well. There is not much to a stabilizer, baffling to me the ones that cost hundreds (great for the companies that make them if people will pay that).
Paul


----------



## coyote killin (Sep 3, 2009)

cool ideas.


----------



## yvedel65 (May 10, 2019)

cool ideas.


----------



## mrdices (May 11, 2019)

So from these examples, what you need for a good stabilizer is a fairly stiff and low weight shaft to move as far as possible the weights from the riser. So something like a pvc tube filled up with those low weight fiber markers used to mark the streets in the winter would be good to make a long stabilizer ?


----------



## tylkrueg (Oct 3, 2012)

cool ideas


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

mrdices said:


> So from these examples, what you need for a good stabilizer is a fairly stiff and low weight shaft to move as far as possible the weights from the riser. So something like a pvc tube filled up with those low weight fiber markers used to mark the streets in the winter would be good to make a long stabilizer ?


That solution is going to weigh a lot. If your not looking for essentially free materials then start with a length of carbon fiber tube from eBay likely cost $30 or less. End product will be much better than a pvc tube stuffed with other tubes - which by the way will not really stiffen it much unless you glue in place etc etc. buying a piece of carbon fiber tube should allow you to come up with a stabilizer that will rival expensive commercial ones.
Paul


----------



## PDawg (Oct 31, 2018)

Never thought of repurposing old arrows this way, great idea and something every archer has access to.


----------



## Buckshot1822 (Aug 7, 2017)

I am a surveyor by profession, and have made a few out of broken carbon fiber prism and GPS rover poles. The top sections are around 3/4" tube. I found some bushings that were the correct OD fie the tubes and had a 5/16 female thread. I epoxies them into the tube and then use a 5/16 stud to go to the bow. The other end is already threaded with 5/8 to go to surveying implements. I bought a knurled brass nut for on the ends. I'll take a picture of one if I remember.


----------



## HeritageMitch (May 21, 2019)

ive used a small diameter pvc pipe and a large bolt for the weight at the end. i just cut down the bolt 1/2 inch at a time until i found a weight i liked


----------



## Masterlure (Nov 19, 2018)

I did a few last week, the sizes 10",8" and 6". I did it with a carbon tube and 3d printed plugs, the weights were made it with washers and I put foam between to create a damping function.


----------



## Bethelbass4 (Oct 24, 2017)

Where can you buy these?


----------



## fozzywozzy (Jul 25, 2018)

interesante.


----------



## Masterlure (Nov 19, 2018)

I don't know the name of the supplier.


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

Here is one of mine that I started today! Just 3/4” PCV with copper fitting. On the other end I used a rubber cap I found at Home Depot used for a leg of furniture, and had a couple skateboard bearings laying around I repurposed for weight! I drilled holes with the intention of adding the Hoyt Shock Rods as dampeners!! I’ll post completed pics once I’ve painted it!!


----------



## Border6901 (Jun 7, 2014)

How did the 3D printed plugs work out for you? Were they strong enough to hold the carbon rod during shooting? What filament did you you - PLA, ABS,......?


----------



## Masterlure (Nov 19, 2018)

I used PLA with baked process at 100º Celsius. Here are some information https://youtu.be/CZX8eHC7fws .


----------



## hardtokill (Dec 31, 2006)

great job


----------



## 1EARTHDRAGON (Feb 15, 2011)

nice


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

My attempt! 3/4” PVC, brass cap, a stool limb cap and some skateboard bearings!


----------



## Freakball (Apr 9, 2019)

This is just the bottom 24” of a cheap fishing pole with a threaded rod, a couple arrow shafts for support and a collar (idk where it came from) for weight. 

Kachow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Jav (Jun 13, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Mr.R (Dec 22, 2017)

me likey.


----------



## Rixter66 (Dec 3, 2017)

You can also use old ski poles made from aluminum or carbon. I pick some up at thrift shops for a few dollars.


----------



## Reloader403 (Jun 2, 2019)

very cool ideas


----------



## Kuerbis (Jul 10, 2018)

Rixter66 said:


> You can also use old ski poles made from aluminum or carbon. I pick some up at thrift shops for a few dollars.


 Thanks for the ski pole idea. Heading for Play it Again Sports (used sporting goods store)


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Old carbon shaft golf clubs too, and you can often get them for less than 5.00 at most of the thrift stores.
- Walking sticks
- Ski poles ...


----------



## tiltshift (Jan 25, 2017)

hmm almost makes me regret spending so much on bee stingers... I wish I was as "crafty" as some of you guys!


----------



## Stickman1093 (Feb 12, 2019)

very cool


----------



## EthanNunnery (Nov 7, 2019)

About how much did it cost to make these?


----------



## jorman17 (Sep 18, 2018)

mite try one


----------



## turner24 (Mar 22, 2020)

Where did you get the carbon tube?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh ya don't forget bamboo. lightweight and incredibly stiff. Not perfectly straight but hey it is "Organic"...


----------



## hongbozhang (May 8, 2018)

I have made some with carbon fiber tube and aluminum for joints. You can find more details here https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5616527.


----------



## Itsjoneill (Mar 15, 2020)

Might have to try something like this. I've never shot with a long stabilizer on my bow


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

Some cool ideas in this thread


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

wow


----------



## tmharp03 (Jul 24, 2020)

awesome


----------



## BobaSethVincent (Jul 31, 2020)

you guys keep this up I'm never going to get to shoot because I'm going to be too busy making things


----------



## Scarchery (Aug 9, 2020)

I've been thinking about doing the carbon fiber tubes. Nicely done.


----------



## morenor12 (Jan 8, 2021)

This is a great idea! I just changed bows and was looking into a new stabilizer.


----------



## loucamp263 (Nov 13, 2009)

All DIY with the exception of the dampeners. Required the use of a mill and speed lathe. Have another set on my Reign.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

i make em for all my bows


----------



## Sjohnson1992 (Dec 8, 2020)

CGray97 said:


> Who has made some? Pics? I’m thinking about trying to make one for my bow but not sure where to start.


Been looking for this for a while


----------



## Sjohnson1992 (Dec 8, 2020)

loucamp263 said:


> All DIY with the exception of the dampeners. Required the use of a mill and speed lathe. Have another set on my Reign.


Going to try and make mine this weekend.


----------



## Confusion (Mar 10, 2019)

You can find threaded rod in the correct pitch for the stab on amazon. I forget what it is. Use a nut to lock to the bow. Then it's a matter of sandwiching rubber spacers and washers. No tools needed beyond a wrench. Hit it with some krylon when done. Cost is like 15 bucks. Tightened my groups latteraly quite a bit. Its weight adjustable by adding washers. Rubber washers absorb shock. Metal ones add weight. Ace hardware has rubber spacers that fit tight to the rid, which the metal washers rest on - no metal/metal contact save for the locking nuts.


----------



## kno kwe (Feb 17, 2014)

Airbornebear said:


> I made one for my bow. I used carbon tube that I already had from another project. The tube came from China and was purchased on eBay. It is inexpensive. I have a metal lathe, so I turned my own plugs for each end. I used aluminum on the weight end and Delrin on the end connected to the bow. To dampen any vibration, I cut a couple of groves into the plugs and then used rubber orings between the plug and the carbon.
> 
> It seems to work pretty well. I had a factory made stabilizer that was made from some larger carbon tube and I just could not get the weight down as low as I wanted it, so I made my own. I was mainly needing a stabilizer that was about 9" shorter, so that was what I accomplished with this build.
> 
> I'll have to take some pics of it to post later, but it turned out pretty decent. If you want to make one, go for it!


😀


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I made one like this for both my bows. About 14" long, yet folds to fit in bow case. I also use it to carry bow in and out of the woods in the dark. Makes a great handle.
Ches.


----------



## mr.average (Apr 7, 2021)

bunch of crafty people in here. great ideas


----------



## Big_kel (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks great


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 13, 2013)

I took 4 old arrow shafts I had laying around that were the wrong spine for my current bow, and I shot some spray foam insulation in them. I have access to a 3 axis mill and lathe at work, so I turned down a couple of aluminum ends, and epoxied in the 4 arrow shafts. I used a scrap piece of plastic to make a weighted slider that I can use to adjust the balance of my bow. It works fairly well, but I would make it shorter if I could do it again.


----------



## mr.average (Apr 7, 2021)

Hawkeye said:


> I took 4 old arrow shafts I had laying around that were the wrong spine for my current bow, and I shot some spray foam insulation in them. I have access to a 3 axis mill and lathe at work, so I turned down a couple of aluminum ends, and epoxied in the 4 arrow shafts. I used a scrap piece of plastic to make a weighted slider that I can use to adjust the balance of my bow. It works fairly well, but I would make it shorter if I could do it again.
> 
> View attachment 7396299


damn this is very impressive.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

CGray97 said:


> Who has made some? Pics? I’m thinking about trying to make one for my bow but not sure where to start.


If all you want is a weighted stab, then it can be done easy.

Get some fully threaded stainless rod of the right size and thread to screw into your stab bushing and then get 2 bolts that fit. Screw one bolt down to where it leaves a short length to screw into riser and snugs to riser. Thread stainless washers on it and then cap that with another bolt and then cut off the rest of the all thread. You can use whatever size washers you want and make it whatever length. I put 2 part epoxy in between each washer so that there wasn't any chance of vibration noise. You can even put a double threaded piece (don't know name) on the end so that you can thread a short doinker on the end of it.

I did this years ago to make a short, heavy stab for a hunting recurve, and it worked okay. By the time I bought all that steel and spent the time, it would've been cheaper to just buy one.

I don't know if what you want to do is something basic like this or if you want to go all out and try to replicate one of the higher end stabs.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 13, 2013)

mr.average said:


> damn this is very impressive.


I probably went a bit overboard, but I was learning to use the machining equipment so this was a pet project I used to get some experience.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK if you got this far into this thread you probably already know how a stabilizer works but I am surprised at how many new Archers are unfamiliar with how important a stabilizer can be. So here is a video I did a while back to illustrate the point.


----------



## rossN (May 5, 2021)

With carbon fiber tubes I can see making a variable weight and distance attachment to test the possible best fit. Sort of slide fit until the best combo is found and then cutting to make it perminant.


----------

